

The Evolution of Retweeting - yarapavan
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/23312/?a=f

======
yarapavan
This article links to a draft research paper by the MSR social media scientist
Danah Boyd - "Tweet, Tweet, Retweet: Conversational Aspects of Retweeting on
Twitter". Available at <http://www.danah.org/papers/TweetTweetRetweet.pdf>

